# What's with the friend's requests?? I likes!



## Bublnbrnsuga (Jul 25, 2007)

I logged in and found three people wanted me to be their friend...YAY! I feel so special. Exactly what perks are there to having 'friends?'


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 25, 2007)

Bublnbrnsuga said:


> I logged in and found three people wanted me to be their friend...YAY! I feel so special. Exactly what perks are there to having 'friends?'



You can restrict PM's to your buddy list, and also set your profile to be viewed only by folx on your buddy list! 

Come visit us in OT, there have been several other changes made as well!


----------



## alundra (Jul 25, 2007)

Yay!! I like this too!!!


----------



## VelvetRain (Jul 25, 2007)

Enchantmt said:


> You can restrict PM's to your buddy list, and also set your profile to be viewed only by folx on your buddy list!
> 
> Come visit us in OT, there have been several other changes made as well!


 

Well this is nice but what if I am not exclusive enough to be on your list and I wanted to ask you a ques regarding your hair regime etc? In the past few months I have a gazillion pm's regarding my hair/regime from folks I don't know too well. I am willing to share the knowlege I have with others so of course I sent pm's back. Personally I am not going to exclude folks this way because I feel this is a place to share some knowledge. Kinda cliqueish to me but oh well.


----------



## Enchantmt (Jul 25, 2007)

michelle3147 said:


> Well this is nice but what if I am not exclusive enough to be on your list and I wanted to ask you a ques regarding your hair regime etc? In the past few months I have a gazillion pm's regarding my hair/regime from folks I don't know too well. I am willing to share the knowlege I have with others so of course I sent pm's back. Personally I am not going to exclude folks this way because I feel this is a place to share some knowledge. Kinda cliqueish to me but oh well.




Well its not an option that you have to employ. It solve issues for several members tho. Before, if you wanted to stop someone from sending you a PM, you had to put them on ignore, therefore you couldnt see their posts in forums or receive PM's from them. Sad to say, there have been several members who have received several nasty PM's regarding posts they've made, and this will at least give people who are having problems a little more control, even if they just want to enable it temporarily until what ever issues pass. I do understand how this could become cliquish,  and that type of behavior is why I'm not for implementing groups, but you cant see if someone is choosing only to have their friends PM them. If someone is using their buddy list only and you PM them, you will simply get a message stating they are not accepting PM's.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 25, 2007)

I would like to invite people to become my friends. How would I go about doing this? Is this the same "friends" list as is in Fotki albums?


----------



## Mom23 (Jul 25, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I would like to invite people to become my friends. How would I go about doing this? Is this the same "friends" list as is in Fotki albums?


 
I'd like to know as well.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 26, 2007)

Bumping this thang up for an answer...


----------



## mscocoface (Jul 26, 2007)

It is where your name is near your avatar.  Click on the persons name and under that is a request to add someone to your buddy list.  You have to save your list once you do that or they won't be added.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jul 26, 2007)

Does doing so send them an automatic friend request? I've asked several people to become my friend and they haven't responded. So maybe they didn't get the request?


----------



## new-life (Aug 26, 2007)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Does doing so send them an automatic friend request? I've asked several people to become my friend and they haven't responded. So maybe they didn't get the request?


 
Bump, I want to know this too


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 12, 2007)

Bublnbrnsuga said:


> I logged in and found three people wanted me to be their friend...YAY! I feel so special. Exactly what perks are there to having 'friends?'



How do you ask to be someone's "friend"?


----------



## Blossssom (Sep 12, 2007)

mscocoface said:


> It is where your name is near your avatar.  Click on the persons name and under that is a request to add someone to your buddy list.  You have to save your list once you do that or they won't be added.



Well, I think I did this, but I don't know if I'm on the list...


----------



## Royal Glory (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd also like to know how to request to be "a friend". It doesn't seem to be the same as adding to "the buddy list".


----------

